# Your IG is YOU



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
























I send a snap AND ask to facetime yet she still wants IG to verify WTF


Ill make sure to update the thread after facetiming her


----------



## astatine (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


you know its gigaover when 6.5psl chad is struggling


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 7, 2021)

Amensia, how big is your dick?


----------



## cloUder (Aug 7, 2021)

over for me tbh, dont even have an account


----------



## ilyess (Aug 7, 2021)

Nigga is offering a facetime to verify and the low iq bitch insisting on ig which can be easily frauded


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 7, 2021)

cloUder said:


> over for me tbh, dont even have an account


genuinely over for your social life, im considered "leftists bluepiller" on this site, but you need a social media if ur gfonna complain about inceldom and u dont have social media


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

ilyess said:


> Nigga is offering a facetime to verify and the low iq bitch insisting on ig which can be easily frauded



WELL SHES A SINGLE MOM AT 19 YEARS OLD SO OBV LOW IQ


----------



## cloUder (Aug 7, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> genuinely over for your social life, im considered "leftists bluepiller" on this site, but you need a social media if ur gfonna complain about inceldom and u dont have social media


bruh wtf am i supposed to do on insta, i dont have pics, i dont have friends, literally what


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> WELL SHES A SINGLE MOM SO OBV LOW IQ


Jesus Christ. I was about to praise you by saying that she's much more attractive than the other chicks you normally post.

Imagine being a teen single mom and still pursuing narcy male model-tier men on hookup apps. Shouldn't she be finding a betabux?


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


Your a retard and I’m gonna explain why:

you probably don’t have a bitmoji 

and you probably have very low snapscore


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 7, 2021)

cloUder said:


> bruh wtf am i supposed to do on insta, i dont have pics, i dont have friends, literally what


just have one and follow randoms from school or uni, they will fb some will some wont ull get some followers, then if u want join gcs from meme pages and follow them there and repeat ezpz
u dont need pics tbh most people ik have 0 posts or 1


----------



## Kylo (Aug 7, 2021)

> Cause my pics were stolen and ended up on a pornsite that turned me off from putting my pics out there

Who tf says that you Giga Ultra Aspie fool. JFL just consult to someone to take over the texting wheel for you


----------



## Lmao (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> WELL SHES A SINGLE MOM AT 19 YEARS OLD SO OBV LOW IQ


This is where my taxpayer welfare dollars go


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> 
> 
> ...


*"Cause my pics were stolen and ended up on a porn site"*

Damn I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## delusionalretard (Aug 7, 2021)

This is what you get for interacting with 95 IQ sloots on dating apps. You will never learn


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

Kylo said:


> > Cause my pics were stolen and ended up on a pornsite that turned me off from putting my pics out there
> 
> Who tf says that you Giga Ultra Aspie fool. JFL just consult to someone to take over the texting wheel for you



they literally were though, but they were stolen from THIS SITE not my IG lmfao


----------



## Vermilioncore (Aug 7, 2021)

I don’t exist because I don’t have an IG


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 7, 2021)

Would you buy an insta account off of me that has 5k followers?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 7, 2021)

So much work it is to get laid


----------



## gamma (Aug 7, 2021)

Why don't you open an account with 5 pics
Small account mogs no account 

10 minutes work 
Yet you complain about this since months


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 7, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why don't you open an account with 5 pics
> Small account mogs no account
> 
> 10 minutes work
> Yet you complain about this since months


How many followers you think he could get after 1 month? 

1.000, 5.000, 10.000 or more?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 7, 2021)

*legit 
no instagram = arent human/arent alive/doesnt exist*


----------



## Kylo (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> they literally were though, but they were stolen from THIS SITE not my IG lmfao


Oh well then LOOOL

I still stand by my words. Life begins at NT and IG for you Amnesia if you haven’t caught onto it.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 7, 2021)

astatine said:


> you know its gigaover when 6.5psl chad is struggling


*jfl at incels insisting amnesia is only 6psl he is 7psl minimum if not an 7.75.
keep barking you insentient muppets *


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 7, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *jfl at incels insisting amnesia is only 6psl he is 7psl minimum if not an 7.75.
> keep barking you insentient muppets *


He is significantly humbled by his average height.


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 7, 2021)

In before didn't read:

She'll likely flake again - when people tell you who you are, believe them etc. Lurker here since 2019, read your some of your threads before, all of the shit you write gives me fucking deja vu. I'm 30 years old in Manhattan and see this shit all the time. So many fucking stupid kids on here, and half of them have to shit on you because they can't accept that beyond a certain minimum looks threshold, women don't give a fucking shit. It's all NT and IG and whatever.

Current girl I just started seeing was signed to Next NY and we went bowling last night. Main dude there was dating a blonde with a slim waist and thick ass and had a bunch of other hot girls in the circle. He looked like a fucking heroin junkie with a corny porno stache and stick arms. Probably SMV mogged 90% of all the PSL forum power users through his social circle alone. But he was hyper NT.

Think of it like this: Using apps as a high PSL guy is like being a grad from a big name school, but you're 3 years out of college and you HAVE NO JOB and you're applying to Google. The recruiter reads your resume, sees all these accolades and status symbols, and then scratches their head thinking, "What the fuck? How is this guy not in with some company yet? He's been graduated for ages." Major red flag. 

Similarly, relying on looks alone is like being that STEM grad, with enough luck shotgunning apps you might score a winner, but it's going to be an uphill battle and time is your enemy. But if you have that connection, that "IN" for a group or company or whatever, you'll have it 10x easier. 90% of the time companies will tell you to fuck off. In that same vein, women will do the same with their Princess and the Pea mentality and keep disposing of men til they find the ideal one. And you can bet if you had 2,600 matches in 2 days like one burlesque dancer told me she had right before I fucked her, you'd be the same way.

This is why apps suck. I am legitimately hoping for a second lockdown or massive cybersecurity attack or World War 3.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> He is significantly humbled by his average height.


*hes a 5-7'' lift maxxed slayer frauding to 6'0
thats sufficient with gym maxxed body + MM face 
he is 7psl minimum*


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> In before didn't read:
> 
> She'll likely flake again - when people tell you who you are, believe them etc. Lurker here since 2019, read your some of your threads before, all of the shit you write gives me fucking deja vu. I'm 30 years old in Manhattan and see this shit all the time. So many fucking stupid kids on here, and half of them have to shit on you because they can't accept that beyond a certain minimum looks threshold, women don't give a fucking shit. It's all NT and IG and whatever.
> 
> ...


*strong first post
it never begun for 25 yo khhv rotters like myself with vertical orbital dystopia and negative orbital vectors *


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> In before didn't read:
> 
> She'll likely flake again - when people tell you who you are, believe them etc. Lurker here since 2019, read your some of your threads before, all of the shit you write gives me fucking deja vu. I'm 30 years old in Manhattan and see this shit all the time. So many fucking stupid kids on here, and half of them have to shit on you because they can't accept that beyond a certain minimum looks threshold, women don't give a fucking shit. It's all NT and IG and whatever.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the response, welcome to the forum, u are no longer a lurker.

I agree looks threshold is all that matters, then its other factors esp having social media/social circle/NT


However in ur opinion do u actually think theres a detriment to being TOO gl on an app where girls just assume u are going to be a player/fuckboy/and girls assuem u will pump and dump or u have high standards etc and girls just dont wanna deal with a too pretty guy off Tinder or whatever?


Ive had plenty of girls who I met off tinder who didnt respond or ghosted me our first interaction and later I ended up hanging out with them and they told me they just assume I was a catfish so they didnt respond to my initial opening or they assumed I was going to be much different than i turned out to be (personality wise) and they assume I'd be too much of a dick cause of my looks or assumed I was horrible in bed bc I was good looking etc


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Current girl I just started seeing was signed to Next NY and we went bowling last night.


----------



## gamma (Aug 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How many followers you think he could get after 1 month?
> 
> 1.000, 5.000, 10.000 or more?


Idk, depends if he links his account on Tinder and if he likes random posts to be seen by girls
If he's completely passive less than 1000


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 7, 2021)

Instagram is a requirement to foids in 2021. It’s not a choice anymore. It’s a requirement and a societal expectation.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Amensia, how big is your dick?











Just took viagra for the first time ever


Dick was always 6.75 bone pressed I achieved an erection 8 inches bone pressed Holy shit, Im about an hour into my first dose, this stuff is insane. My cock has never been so rock hard, like a fucking metal pole Ive been doing kegals too for the last few weeks, I think that helped increase...




looksmax.org


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> So many fucking stupid kids on here, and half of them have to shit on you because they can't accept that beyond a certain minimum looks threshold, women don't give a fucking shit. It's all NT and IG and whatever.


That depends on the caliber of woman. If you're dealing with NYC models (or women in extremely hypergamous areas), having a significant amount of status is almost non-negotiable.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> In before didn't read:
> 
> She'll likely flake again - when people tell you who you are, believe them etc. Lurker here since 2019, read your some of your threads before, all of the shit you write gives me fucking deja vu. I'm 30 years old in Manhattan and see this shit all the time. So many fucking stupid kids on here, and half of them have to shit on you because they can't accept that beyond a certain minimum looks threshold, women don't give a fucking shit. It's all NT and IG and whatever.
> 
> ...





Reckless Turtle said:


> That depends on the caliber of woman. If you're dealing with NYC models (or women in extremely hypergamous areas), having a significant amount of status is almost non-negotiable.



for sure i dont know if @cvzvvc saw my thread about my brother who works in hollywood saying girls down there wont even date u if u dont have a big IG following










Amnesia's Hollywood Chad brother reports on the state of hypergamy


After i told him about the girl who called me sus I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is...




looksmax.org


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 7, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *hes a 5-7'' lift maxxed slayer frauding to 6'0
> thats sufficient with gym maxxed body + MM face
> he is 7psl minimum*


Disagree. Just based on Pareto alone, a barefoot 6 feet is necessary to simply register as "average" to women.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> for sure i dont know if @cvzvvc saw my thread about my brother who works in hollywood saying girls down there wont even date u if u dont have a big IG following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean in Hollywood you're literally dealing with the cream-of-the-crop when it comes to female hypergamy. There is simply no way looks alone is going to get you consistent sex with the "connected" women there. And by "connected" I mean that they've at least ended up in soft harems with top percentile men.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 7, 2021)

Blackpilled again


----------



## justadude (Aug 7, 2021)

link to the porn site with your pics?
research purposes


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Appreciate the response, welcome to the forum, u are no longer a lurker.
> 
> I agree looks threshold is all that matters, then its other factors esp having social media/social circle/NT
> 
> ...



I don't know how to block quote shit and it's double over for me because I promised myself I'd never post on here lmao. I'll just respond point by point.


Yes, there absolutely is a detriment. That goes back to the Princess and the Pea analogy. "He can't be TOO ripped, he can't be TOO famous, nor TOO tall, not TOO nice, not TOO sexy..." It's insane. I am telling you - objectively - that a guy at your looks level will without a shred of doubt experience this problem. I don't know what my PSL level is, but I match with tons of hot girls in NYC and the girl I'm dating is a model right now, and you mog me except for height, so... I will say this: Your PSL is extraordinarily rare. In the past few years I've been in NYC I've never seen a guy as good looking as you just walking around. These girls A. Can't believe you exist, B. And when you prove you exist, they resort to the COPING mechanisms of ghosting, flaking, etc. to put you in your place. Why? Because they have been pumped and dumped a million times before by guys who either equal you, or, mog you. Athletes, musicians, actors. You know the drill, it's LA. If she's on an app, she's likely a whore. I've met a few genuine exceptions to this, but generally it's true. I am not at all kidding about what I said about the burlesque dancer with 2,600 Feeld matches in two days. I have a platonic friend who is signed to Elite Miami and she is routinely offered thousands to fly around the world. You can be replaced at the drop of a hat with zero remorse. That's if you even get there. But back to the app conversations: She can now use YOU to take out her self-esteem issues on. You're now the stranger on Internet she can use as a virtual punching bag. It's fucking pathetic, but this is the generation of women we have to deal with. We're both oldcels comparatively speaking, and it's even harder for us to grasp just how mentally fucked these dumb kids are.
Many of the Zoomer faggots here are right about one thing about you: Your text game is too nice. You need to just ask to meet. If they pushback? Unmatch/block. Change the terms of the meetup? Unmatch/block. She either makes it easy for the start or she can take a fucking hike. Because, really, what do you think happens 6 months down the line - assuming you even manage to keep her interest that long - if she's acting that way from day one? You keep allowing this in your life, you will get more of it. It's strange, and I don't subscribe to spirituality much, but we live in some sort of simulation and it gives you more of whatever you allow.
I have had so many girls tell me that "You give off fuckboy/playboy/etc." vibes. That's womanspeak for "You mog me, I'm insecure, and I likely don't want to date you because I'm scared you'll cheat." The moment you hear those words you can set a timer until they end up disappearing. If they mention thinking you would be "bad in bed" as a result of your looks, that's a total shittest. Ignore it or think of something funny to say that's lighthearted and not bitter.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 7, 2021)

nigga u r just too goodlooking for tinder jfl

u play tinder on hardcore mode, like indians. btw caged when you said thank you after she sent her number


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Aug 7, 2021)

Cant believe you're simping over a chick who looks like a legit crackhead/methhead. You mog me yet i'm pulling better looking chicks. You're making all of us chads/tyrones look bad. You can do better smh. 

This chick vs your average neighborhood crackhead:


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 7, 2021)

women want maximum surface area to filter men

they have 1000000 matches so theres no reason for them not to have the strictest possible filters


----------



## .👽. (Aug 7, 2021)

w


MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Cant believe you're simping over a chick who looks like a legit crackhead/methhead. You mog me yet i'm pulling better looking chicks. You're making all of us chads/tyrones look bad. You can do better smh.
> 
> This chick vs your average neighborhood crackhead:


not a Stacy but shes fine af bro


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Aug 7, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> w
> 
> not a Stacy but shes fine af bro


She looks better in the second pic but the first pic she looks like a methhead lol. But she really just has body halo. She has a normie face.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 7, 2021)

Imagine getting ghosted by this


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 7, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Imagine getting ghosted by this
> View attachment 1260305


Looks like the fucking crypt keeper. This is far and away the worst phenotype of woman on Tinder. The fluoridated art hoe look with the thousand cock stare. You really have to wonder what type of guy can even manage to keep her interest for longer than her Instagram story of peeing in a bar bathroom at 2:34 AM on a Saturday morning.


----------



## astatine (Aug 7, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *jfl at incels insisting amnesia is only 6psl he is 7psl minimum if not an 7.75.
> keep barking you insentient muppets *


keep coping you cock sucking faggot, 7 PSL I agree, 7.75 PSL is bullshit, go rope, go ER, over for your subhuman IQ you dumb nigger.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Looks like the fucking crypt keeper. This is far and away the worst phenotype of woman on Tinder. The fluoridated art hoe look with the thousand cock stare. You really have to wonder what type of guy can even manage to keep her interest for longer than her Instagram story of peeing in a bar bathroom at 2:34 AM on a Saturday morning


yeah but its hot tho


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Looks like the fucking crypt keeper. This is far and away the worst phenotype of woman on Tinder. The fluoridated art hoe look with the thousand cock stare. You really have to wonder what type of guy can even manage to keep her interest for longer than her Instagram story of peeing in a bar bathroom at 2:34 AM on a Saturday morning.


Most eloquent guy I've seen on any psl forum yet. Of course he mogs irl too


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Aug 7, 2021)

I believe it was Descartes who said "I have IG therefore I am."


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I don't know how to block quote shit and it's double over for me because I promised myself I'd never post on here lmao. I'll just respond point by point.
> 
> 
> Yes, there absolutely is a detriment. That goes back to the Princess and the Pea analogy. "He can't be TOO ripped, he can't be TOO famous, nor TOO tall, not TOO nice, not TOO sexy..." It's insane. I am telling you - objectively - that a guy at your looks level will without a shred of doubt experience this problem. I don't know what my PSL level is, but I match with tons of hot girls in NYC and the girl I'm dating is a model right now, and you mog me except for height, so... I will say this: Your PSL is extraordinarily rare. In the past few years I've been in NYC I've never seen a guy as good looking as you just walking around. These girls A. Can't believe you exist, B. And when you prove you exist, they resort to the COPING mechanisms of ghosting, flaking, etc. to put you in your place. Why? Because they have been pumped and dumped a million times before by guys who either equal you, or, mog you. Athletes, musicians, actors. You know the drill, it's LA. If she's on an app, she's likely a whore. I've met a few genuine exceptions to this, but generally it's true. I am not at all kidding about what I said about the burlesque dancer with 2,600 Feeld matches in two days. I have a platonic friend who is signed to Elite Miami and she is routinely offered thousands to fly around the world. You can be replaced at the drop of a hat with zero remorse. That's if you even get there. But back to the app conversations: She can now use YOU to take out her self-esteem issues on. You're now the stranger on Internet she can use as a virtual punching bag. It's fucking pathetic, but this is the generation of women we have to deal with. We're both oldcels comparatively speaking, and it's even harder for us to grasp just how mentally fucked these dumb kids are.
> ...


So you dont think there is any benefit dating wise to reach male model looks level? Just threshold is all we should go for?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 7, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Cant believe you're simping over a chick who looks like a legit crackhead/methhead. You mog me yet i'm pulling better looking chicks. You're making all of us chads/tyrones look bad. You can do better smh.
> 
> This chick vs your average neighborhood crackhead:


Fuckable though.


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 7, 2021)

The reason women prefer getting your IG instead of other apps,is because IG has the most filters,that way they can stalk you
and see if you are bf material basically.

Your IG is your social resume.


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


dude make an IG with you posting pictures that have already been posted on the internet(here) and take pics with cool cars and on the beach, shit like that, its not hard
you can get 10k followers pretty easy
also you dont have to reveal too much about yourself, just basic pics
if anybody asks, say main FB and IG accounts are for family only


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 8, 2021)

All water tbh some of you guys who think looks alone will get you laid left right and center need this reality check


----------



## datboijj (Aug 8, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Cant believe you're simping over a chick who looks like a legit crackhead/methhead. You mog me yet i'm pulling better looking chicks. You're making all of us chads/tyrones look bad. You can do better smh.
> 
> This chick vs your average neighborhood crackhead:


the crackhead fogs her


----------



## datboijj (Aug 8, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> All water tbh some of you guys who think looks alone will get you laid left right and center need this reality check


Cope
I know the real reason he's not getting what psl says he should be getting
But i'm not gonna say it cause feelings will get hurt


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 8, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Cope
> I know the real reason he's not getting what psl says he should be getting
> But i'm not gonna say it cause feelings will get hurt


Say it


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia is trying to appeal to the widest range of young sluts, but refuses to use IG. Which is what all young sluts use. Ull always have this issue and it will only get worse


----------



## Lars (Aug 8, 2021)

AMNESIA MAKE A FUCKING INSTAGRAM HOW HARD IS IT LET ALL THE TINDER GIRLS FOLLOW YOU SO YOU HAVE IN NO TIME 500 FOLLOWERS , just post your the most normal photos on your instagram and thats it


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Aug 8, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I have had so many girls tell me that "You give off fuckboy/playboy/etc." vibes. That's womanspeak for "You mog me, I'm insecure, and I likely don't want to date you because I'm scared you'll cheat." The moment you hear those words you can set a timer until they end up disappearing. If they mention thinking you would be "bad in bed" as a result of your looks, that's a total shittest. Ignore it or think of something funny to say that's lighthearted and not bitter.


I can confirm this as I get the "you look like a player" from girls too but I think it's from my bad boy aura that I developed over the years and not my looks but now that I think back, I did kinda mog the girls. 

But anyways, these girls who say this, I try to hook up but they were more like teasing me and didnt let me hit it. They just wore slutty clothes around me and down to hang out alone together smoking weed and drinking. So I was confused and said if they wanted to go out on a date instead of just chilling inside not doing shit, then they always say they are not ready for a relationship but want to keep me company to go eat.

So I'm like okay lets go out to eat and they're like no just get some food from the drive thru and come back to eat. I'm like wtf and we end up just eating at my place, chilling smoking and not doing shit, After a couple days of doing that, they really just dissapear and ghost. Girls are so confusing, I swear...


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> So you dont think there is any benefit dating wise to reach male model looks level? Just threshold is all we should go for?


I would say do as much as you can without turning into the gay alien type that is mocked so often around here. @Amnesia is at the point where even one more surgery - or, for that matter, even one more botched surgery - is enough to completely fuck things up. He's about as maxxxed as you can get. He played the hand he was dealt and every last faggot on this forum should be following suit. @Saiyan is another great example I remember, and Venom from Lookism, too. They didn't sit around hand-wringing and sperging out over Sean O'Pry vs. Jordan Barrett or whatever; they just put the work in and got the results.

But after that final looks point - whatever you deem it to be - it's splitting hairs. You're not getting ghosted because you woke up after eating Domino's and have some facial bloat. You're not getting ghosted because you have .5 in less girth on your cock than Chad who just slid into her DMs. The brutal reality is that levels of attraction from women after a certain minimum threshold are unquantifiable in a way that makes sense to men. Women operate based on fleeting emotion that defies a lot of the calculated looksmaxing nonsense. If you entrench your worldview in PSL theory, you will undoubtedly end up a socially crippled autist who will be getting flaked and ghosted by women nonstop despite your 10% body fat, insane facial harmony, fat cock, big bankroll, etc. Never forget they can always get a better version of you within a week, max. And their reasons for doing so will elude you because even women don't understand women, which is why they so often gossip and shittalk each other. Go and read those Amnesia's brother stories. I have so many stories from NYC that remind me of that. It is preposterous out there, and for those of you who don't leave your basement, it's about 1000x worse than whatever image of it you've conjured up in your mind.

Men are down so bad and the only mental reprieve I have is that if history has shown anything, the pendulum will swing the other way, eventually.


----------



## R@m@ (Aug 8, 2021)

the more followers you have, the more attention she can receive


----------



## EdouardManlet (Aug 8, 2021)

ilyess said:


> Nigga is offering a facetime to verify and the low iq bitch insisting on ig which can be easily frauded


Having a nice IG indicates status, that's the real reason she's so interested in IG.


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


lucky


----------



## Carbon Copy (Aug 8, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I would say do as much as you can without turning into the gay alien type that is mocked so often around here. @Amnesia is at the point where even one more surgery - or, for that matter, even one more botched surgery - is enough to completely fuck things up. He's about as maxxxed as you can get. He played the hand he was dealt and every last faggot on this forum should be following suit. @Saiyan is another great example I remember, and Venom from Lookism, too. They didn't sit around hand-wringing and sperging out over Sean O'Pry vs. Jordan Barrett or whatever; they just put the work in and got the results.
> 
> But after that final looks point - whatever you deem it to be - it's splitting hairs. You're not getting ghosted because you woke up after eating Domino's and have some facial bloat. You're not getting ghosted because you have .5 in less girth on your cock than Chad who just slid into her DMs. The brutal reality is that levels of attraction from women after a certain minimum threshold are unquantifiable in a way that makes sense to men. Women operate based on fleeting emotion that defies a lot of the calculated looksmaxing nonsense. If you entrench your worldview in PSL theory, you will undoubtedly end up a socially crippled autist who will be getting flaked and ghosted by women nonstop despite your 10% body fat, insane facial harmony, fat cock, big bankroll, etc. Never forget they can always get a better version of you within a week, max. And their reasons for doing so will elude you because even women don't understand women, which is why they so often gossip and shittalk each other. Go and read those Amnesia's brother stories. I have so many stories from NYC that remind me of that. It is preposterous out there, and for those of you who don't leave your basement, it's about 1000x worse than whatever image of it you've conjured up in your mind.
> 
> Men are down so bad and the only mental reprieve I have is that if history has shown anything, the pendulum will swing the other way, eventually.


Could you tell us some of those insane stories? Most people here would be eager to hear them.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2021)

_Who else but Amnesia 




_


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 8, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why don't you open an account with 5 pics
> Small account mogs no account
> 
> 10 minutes work
> Yet you complain about this since months


I don't believe this to be true

no ig mogs ig with less than 50 followers

fuck ig tbh there's almost no way for rotters to get back into social media because follower count will just completely cuck you


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 8, 2021)

She looks like she takes anti depressants. Mean but true


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 8, 2021)

Daw said:


> She looks like she takes anti depressants. Mean but true


Nigga she looks like she takes heroin


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Aug 8, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> Nigga she looks like she takes heroin
> View attachment 1261043​


She is still very fuckable tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m gonna do amnesia a favor and make an IG for him


----------



## gamma (Aug 8, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I don't believe this to be true
> 
> no ig mogs ig with less than 50 followers


Yes, when I say small I mean 200-300 followers 
50 is incel tier 
But a chad like Amnesia could EASILY go to 300-400 followers just linking the IG in Tinder bio


----------



## chadison (Aug 8, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I would say do as much as you can without turning into the gay alien type that is mocked so often around here. @Amnesia is at the point where even one more surgery - or, for that matter, even one more botched surgery - is enough to completely fuck things up. He's about as maxxxed as you can get. He played the hand he was dealt and every last faggot on this forum should be following suit. @Saiyan is another great example I remember, and Venom from Lookism, too. They didn't sit around hand-wringing and sperging out over Sean O'Pry vs. Jordan Barrett or whatever; they just put the work in and got the results.
> 
> But after that final looks point - whatever you deem it to be - it's splitting hairs. You're not getting ghosted because you woke up after eating Domino's and have some facial bloat. You're not getting ghosted because you have .5 in less girth on your cock than Chad who just slid into her DMs. The brutal reality is that levels of attraction from women after a certain minimum threshold are unquantifiable in a way that makes sense to men. Women operate based on fleeting emotion that defies a lot of the calculated looksmaxing nonsense. If you entrench your worldview in PSL theory, you will undoubtedly end up a socially crippled autist who will be getting flaked and ghosted by women nonstop despite your 10% body fat, insane facial harmony, fat cock, big bankroll, etc. Never forget they can always get a better version of you within a week, max. And their reasons for doing so will elude you because even women don't understand women, which is why they so often gossip and shittalk each other. Go and read those Amnesia's brother stories. I have so many stories from NYC that remind me of that. It is preposterous out there, and for those of you who don't leave your basement, it's about 1000x worse than whatever image of it you've conjured up in your mind.
> 
> Men are down so bad and the only mental reprieve I have is that if history has shown anything, the pendulum will swing the other way, eventually.


Not a single thing you said on this thread that wasn't 100% correct. Whoever u are, mad respect.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Aug 8, 2021)

just morph yourself To be uglier in pics so they dont think you're a catfish


----------



## Over (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


*I ONLY HAVE SOME FAKE NAME IG ACCOUNT TO FOLLOW BARRETT NEWEST INSTA STORIES&PICTURES AND CHICO JFL*


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 8, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Would you buy an insta account off of me that has 5k followers?


I would. Pm me


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Truecel without IG in 2021. *Can't you just make an IG account already? You make it and upload a picture to it every week or so. It will be low mantinence for you. However you may get doxxed, and have a bunch of PSL autists telling you its over or some shit .
As @cvzvvc said its strange that sombody as good looking as you has tinder, bumble snapchat but no instagram account. *Most people as good looking as you are clout farming on IG/tiktok.

Dont ascend past 6psl boyos or you will become a chadcel. 

*


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 8, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> All water tbh some of you guys who think looks alone will get you laid left right and center need this reality check


Amnesia has 160 slays


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> for sure i dont know if @cvzvvc saw my thread about my brother who works in hollywood saying girls down there wont even date u if u dont have a big IG following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amnesia if your brother has 60k followers just create an account and get him to post selfies with you and tag you, you can easy get a couple hundred followers like that and then grow from there.


----------



## Shebe (Aug 8, 2021)

you can video call on snapchat


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Amnesia if your brother has 60k followers just create an account and get him to post selfies with you and tag you, you can easy get a couple hundred followers like that and then grow from there.


yeah i know i could build a following easy esp leeching off a couple promotions from him. Its more a principle thing I fucking HATE HATE HATE social media so much and I hate taking pics of myself, it gives me crippling anxiety so its just difficult for me on a personal level to have an IG


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Aug 8, 2021)

@Amnesia, post your physique.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> @Amnesia, post your physique.


that thread my shirtless pic is in the OP









I just got owned so hard by a Tinder bitch THAT I RAGE REPORTED HER


I assume she called my pee pee small from this pic I have on Tinder, where obv I am not hard when posing here I was already in a bad mood in the moment when we had this exchange the other day and when she said I had a small pee pee I literally reported her to tinder for abuse cause I got mad...




looksmax.org


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i know i could build a following easy esp leeching off a couple promotions from him. Its more a principle thing I fucking HATE HATE HATE social media so much and I hate taking pics of myself, it gives me crippling anxiety so its just difficult for me on a personal level to have an IG


No see I understand you completely, I despise Instagram and overall social media myself and absolutely refused to make one until a year ago regardless of how much friends were pushing me. At the end I finally did make one and other than a couple of posts and some occasional stories I don’t post myself much. It is very useful to link with people though so I don’t regret my decision.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> that thread my shirtless pic is in the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a demigod bro. Easily top percentage body, face, dick, and height. No wonder girls think you're not real. Sorry about your brain. Have you tried any medication?


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i know i could build a following easy esp leeching off a couple promotions from him. Its more a principle thing I fucking HATE HATE HATE social media so much and I hate taking pics of myself, it gives me crippling anxiety so its just difficult for me on a personal level to have an IG


social media is satanic


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I matchd with this chick on Bumble and moved to snap and sent a snap and the convo died and she ghosted me when i asked to hang, this was over a month ago. I saw her story pop up and she looked good so I decided to send her a snap and see if she responds now over a month later
> 
> View attachment 1260260
> View attachment 1260261
> ...


bro why are you here, you're literally a chad amongst subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 9, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I would say do as much as you can without turning into the gay alien type that is mocked so often around here. @Amnesia is at the point where even one more surgery - or, for that matter, even one more botched surgery - is enough to completely fuck things up. He's about as maxxxed as you can get. He played the hand he was dealt and every last faggot on this forum should be following suit. @Saiyan is another great example I remember, and Venom from Lookism, too. They didn't sit around hand-wringing and sperging out over Sean O'Pry vs. Jordan Barrett or whatever; they just put the work in and got the results.
> 
> But after that final looks point - whatever you deem it to be - it's splitting hairs. You're not getting ghosted because you woke up after eating Domino's and have some facial bloat. You're not getting ghosted because you have .5 in less girth on your cock than Chad who just slid into her DMs. The brutal reality is that levels of attraction from women after a certain minimum threshold are unquantifiable in a way that makes sense to men. Women operate based on fleeting emotion that defies a lot of the calculated looksmaxing nonsense. If you entrench your worldview in PSL theory, you will undoubtedly end up a socially crippled autist who will be getting flaked and ghosted by women nonstop despite your 10% body fat, insane facial harmony, fat cock, big bankroll, etc. Never forget they can always get a better version of you within a week, max. And their reasons for doing so will elude you because even women don't understand women, which is why they so often gossip and shittalk each other. Go and read those Amnesia's brother stories. I have so many stories from NYC that remind me of that. It is preposterous out there, and for those of you who don't leave your basement, it's about 1000x worse than whatever image of it you've conjured up in your mind.
> 
> Men are down so bad and the only mental reprieve I have is that if history has shown anything, the pendulum will swing the other way, eventually.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Carbon Copy said:


> Could you tell us some of those insane stories? Most people here would be eager to hear them.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> bro why are you here, you're literally a chad amongst subhumans



I am here because me entire existence is a redpill and my life experiences are valuable to this forum. I am here to share my life experiences to younger people who hope to ascend who might be a bit aspie like me. To show that even if u ascend, which many here want to, that looks alone won't guarantee that every single girl will just fuck u at the drop of a hat.

Plus this forum is like therapy for me, a place to vent and express frustrations of my life since I have no IRL friends


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am here because me entire existence is a redpill and my life experiences are valuable to this forum. I am here to share my life experiences to younger people who hope to ascend who might be a bit aspie like me. To show that even if u ascend, which many here want to, that looks alone won't guarantee that every single girl will just fuck u at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Plus this forum is like therapy for me, a place to vent and express frustrations of my life since I have no IRL friends


how old are you btw ?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> how old are you btw ?


33


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 9, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> how old are you btw ?


wow man I'm honestly speechless, well i hope you find a girl and also find stability in your mental health


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Your a retard and I’m gonna explain why:
> 
> you probably don’t have a bitmoji
> 
> and you probably have very low snapscore


my bitmoji is psl 8 no joke, it gets more adds bc of it


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 9, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Amnesia has 160 slays


Ok … and Lebron James grew up eating like 1 meal a day and grew to be 6’8 does that mean every guy who ate like that would ? Exactly 

Of course he’s got a lot of lays through his looks but some of you guys who have 0 friends IRL male or female who think that posting a couple of pics after ascending will get you laid 160 times too are reaching new levels of autism .


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 9, 2021)

U cant be online Chad wirhout NT


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 9, 2021)

dnrd said:


> my bitmoji is psl 8 no joke, it gets more adds bc of it


That’s what I’m saying amnesia is probably to autistic to know what a Bitmoji even is


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> That’s what I’m saying amnesia is probably to autistic to know what a Bitmoji even is


hahahahahaa


----------

